# Mall Ninja?????



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just noticed the "Mall Ninja" under my name in my posts, replies, etc. I wonder where that came from? The only way I go to a mall is when dragged kicking and screaming by my wife and two daughters (or if there is a gun store there). I hate malls! A mall is nothing more than an uncontrolled seething mass of humanity!!!! :twisted: Arrrgghhhh!

OK...OK....After scanning around the site I figured out "Mall Ninja" must be a default thingy. Are there any others available????????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As you make more posts, your "rank" will progress. Look at some of the other members who have over 50 or over 100 posts. See what is by their name.

You haven't seen something similiar on other boards?

Everyone here starts at Newbie until 25 posts, and then Mall Ninja until 50 or 51.

Don't sweat it. It's supposed to be funny. As you make more and more posts and participate more, it will change.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Yea, dude. I'm "Fully Loaded" :-D :-D :-D 

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh, I don't sweat it. I take very little seriously at this point in my life (probably why I'm always in trouble with some folks). It's just a personal issue I've been working through for many years, a couple of wives, a couple of daughters, etc. It's just the "mall" thing. More counseling, booze, cigars, etc. will probably get me through it if I hang in there. :wink: And it's another case of me just not payin' attention to detail. Where might one look to see what's up ahead as I increase post count? :watching: Everybody needs a goal, vision, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Where might one look to see what's up ahead as I increase post count? :watching: Everybody needs a goal, vision, etc.


Well, for now, it's a surprise. U can see from other members that over 50 is "Can finally hit the paper," and over 100 is "Fully Loaded." Everyone will have to wait and see what comes after that :-D

U only have about 14 or 15 more to go, and U won't be a mall ninja anymore :wink:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bump :smt100


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bump (heh, heh)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm roundin' third as I sit here!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I guess it's fair to presume you just don't like the term "Mall Ninja" isn't it Charlie? :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> I guess it's fair to presume you just don't like the term "Mall Ninja" isn't it Charlie? :wink:


I suspect as much too :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Anything associated with a "mall" causes me great psychological anxiety. I think it all began when I lived in Houston many years ago. :smt119 
Maybe as as small boy ....................oh, nevermind!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Well Charlie, you made it out of the Mall with out any side effects I hope. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Well Charlie, you made it out of the Mall with out any side effects I hope. :-D


Woohoo!!

I was gonna make this message a "sticky," so no one else would ask about this (this is the second thread about it). But with all the replies, I guess I won't


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Good idea ShipWreck. How about a forum announcement in the forum announcements?
I know in another forum, they fight over "cut's". (custom user titles)
They really mean something to some...

Are you open to bribes? :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Whew! I guess I can relax now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Good idea ShipWreck. How about a forum announcement in the forum announcements?
> I know in another forum, they fight over "cut's". (custom user titles)
> They really mean something to some...
> 
> Are you open to bribes? :-D


I doubt we'll do custom names. Plus, some of the versions of software for the websites costs money. I think JS is using a free version now. To do more, ya gotta buy the programs. And, they are not cheap.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

In that case, this one works just fine! :wink: Free is good! 
Free is one of my favorite four letter words! :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> In that case, this one works just fine! :wink: Free is good!
> Free is one of my favorite four letter words! :-D


Free software is very good...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Free software is very good...


Software that pays YOU is even better    :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)




----------

